# Learning a language



## Me Died Blue (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm currently in French 101 at Rhodes, and I've never had a lick of French my whole life until this semester. I took Spanish in high-school, and I can usually memorize things quickly and efficiently, but I'm having somewhat of a hard time keeping up with the French, partially because it's much more complicated than Spanish and has many more exceptions to everything. Any tips for learning language in general or French in particular would be greatly appreciated! Thanks,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 19, 2004)

Courage! La langue FranÃ§aise ce n'est pas trop difficile Ã  comprendre. C'est la langue de l'amour et de M. Calvin. C'est nÃ©cessaire enfin qu'on s'immerge dans le monde francophone. C'est vrai de toutes langues. 

Je recommande que vous commencez par petit pas: la systÃ¨me numÃ©rique et la grammaire, par example. Se trouvez une groupe d'Ã©tudes aussi. C'est nÃ©cessaire qu'on parle la FranÃ§aise beaucoup.

C'est la Bible FranÃ§aise qu'est une trÃ¨s bonne aide. 

Trinitarian Bible Society: http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/

French (Segond-Revised) Bible 
Standard Vinyl board hardback 
References and Maps - page size 192 x 128 x 27mm.
Product Code: F1
ISBN (Black): 090786189X 
ISBN (Blue): 0907861903 
ISBN (Red): 0907861911 
Black Blue Red 
USD $10.85 VAT sales tax not applicable 

La FacultÃ© Libre de ThÃ©ologie RÃ©formÃ©e Ã  Aix-en-Provence, France vende les autres bonnes livres franÃ§aises: 

http://www.fltr.net/edkeryg.html#Catalogue 2004

Meilleurs vÅ“ux, mon ami!

P.S. Pardonnez-moi l'expression!

[Edited on 19-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 19, 2004)

After you master this, go on to greek and then, German


I LOVED Spanish


----------



## just_grace (Nov 19, 2004)

*French language....*

60% of English is French...I have lived in the South of France for almost 2 years now and before I came, my French was zero. Never learnt it in School, but now I command French to a certain degree. Have a long way to go though.

David


----------

